# My concern...



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Thanks Benelli! By looking at how many people have viewed and responded to this thread, I may have been wrong about people either not knowing or not caring. I do understand that it's May and most sportsmen are thinking about trout, turkeys or getting their bass boats ready, let alone all the "honey-do" chores that come with warmer weather. But, even though it's only May, when I hear of a neighboring state opening up either sex unlimited tags next week and considering bringing in helicopters and bulldozing or incinerating a mountain of deer carcasses, I'm going to scream until I get someone to listen. Granted, I'm sure our MDNR is way ahead of everybody on this, but I think we deserve to know what their plan is, don't you? Should they shoot a couple hundred deer and test them right now? I think so. Are they going to? Who knows. Hell, I'll shoot some for them. Today! Are they going to ban baiting? Are they going to confuse hunters and decide in late September? Are they going to wait until the opening day gun check stations on two or three highways? I know that usually there's a hierarchy and chain of command on DNR decision making, like meetings and public forums and such, but don't they have any emergency powers to send down an order and make it the law of the land? We can't allow this thing to wallow in bureaucratic red tape. And I'm not saying it is, but if our MDNR was ever going to move with the feeling that time is of the essence, than this is it. Because if CWD gets it's foot in the door, the sport we love the most could be gone for a long time. If it comes to that and someone ever sees me at the first tee with golf clubs on November 15, please shoot me! Ha,ha.


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

The MDNR is planning on including a summary on chronic wasting disease in the 2002 Hunting Guide. A portion of this years bovine tb display at various hunting and sportfishing shows included information on CWD, as well as handouts of MDNRs chronic wasting disease summary, which is also available on the Internet. At public meetings and appearances, scientists have worked to educate hunters and the public on this disease.


----------

